# Not sure where to post this! Strange cycle, what's going on?!



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post, I'm a bit stuck between places to post at the moment - haven't started ttc #2 quite yet but already have one LO so don't want to upset others with my posts!

Anyway, we're going to start tx for #2 in February so for the last month or so I've been tracking my cycles more carefully than normal.  Anyway, since having my LO I've had very regular cycles, exactly 28 days every month with ov pains on day 15 every month.  This month though, ov was normal but on monday/tuesday (~9 dpo) I had a very light AF which has now gone completely.  What's going on?!  Also, if that happens in Feb do I count that as day 1?  It makes a difference because I'll be taking clomid on days 2-6 so I need to get it right!

Thanks for your help!
pippi xx


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you tried doing a pregnancy test?  Is it at all possible it could have been an implantation bleed rather than AF?


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Candygirl, was secretly hoping for that miracle BFP but sadly no, AF arrived in full force this morning :0(    How ridiculous is it that I'm so disappointed, should be used to it by now!

Are you trying again at the moment?  Will you go straight to IUI next time rather than IVF?

pippi x


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that - would have been so nice if it was a shock BFP.

We're starting again this cycle - due to start downregging on 28th.  My consultant has advised we try and replicate the same as last time - so start as it it's a full IVF cycle but assume that it will be converted to IUI at the end.  That way if we do get more follicles then we can have IVF at the end and it won't be a shock.  

Candy x


----------

